# $650 Per Week?



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

Greetings All...I'm giving serious thought to financing a Rav4 through Uber/BAMA financing. I've poured through the threads here and I guess at this point I really just have a question or two. One being -- is it possible to clear, after taxes and expenses (BAMA covers, *supposedly*, ALL maintenance short of a cracked windshield) $650.00 per week on average? If yes, then any suggestions on how to accomplish this? (i.e. Surge only, no pools, drive for Lyft as well, etc).

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't know about your market, but it would take a lot of miles and hours to get that consistently in my market. Weekdays are slow even at rush periods and most rides are relatively short unless you get an airport run.


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

Living in the Jersey Shore area (central NJ) puts me about an hour outside of Newark Airport, an hour and a half outside of Laguardia Airport in NYC, and about an hour outside of Philadelphia. There's also the Jersey Shore bars on weekends, though I don't know how crazy I am about "drunk runs". (Thanks for your reply, btw).


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

It's doable, but it's going to be a full time job for you. I'd figure out a way to drive before you commit to leasing a car specifically for the purpose, hopefully you have a personal car that you give it a trial run with.

You'd probably be better off buying something cheap and driving that than renting a brand new car and taking through the nose. Uber doesn't guarantee you anything and they like to frequently change cities' rates for the worse.


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

Thanks, Phxte. I would plan on driving for Uber (and maybe adding Lyft, too, later) a minimum of 40 hours per week. Some of the posts here, honestly though, are a little frightening. Getting towed at an airport for picking up a ride? Yeesh. I know the cabbies (and their local associations) are all pissed off at ride sharing services, but making it illegal to tow a car simply for waiting to pickup a ride? Is that even legal?


----------



## PalmandPine (May 27, 2016)

I have not started yet and this is really scary! I thought people were making much more like $1000 in Los Angeles if they drive full time.


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

PalmandPine - I'm not sure, but I think LA, much like the NYC area, is seeing a glut of new drivers and as a result, earnings *may* be dropping. I say "may" in that it can be hard to filter through grumblings here and come to a clear decision based on accurate numbers. Regardless, should you choose to go ahead with Uber -- good luck!


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

In my area the girl who referred me can do those numbers but it requires surge+non surge. Your pay for the week will be where you want it, but your hourly average will drop a little because you are doing non surge rides, and extra hours. She has to work nights, weekends, anytime it is surging and even get rides when it isn't, because every little bit helps. 

On Select I am able to do those numbers, but even there I need to put in the hours because certain times of day get over saturated with drivers. I need to split shifts between early mornings, then nights. Also weekends. Driving for Uber has tons of potential, but your business will be going up and down all the time due to all kinds of things, like active drivers that week, how man pax are using the app that week, etc.


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> In my area the girl who referred me can do those numbers but it requires surge+non surge. Your pay for the week will be where you want it, but your hourly average will drop a little because you are doing non surge rides, and extra hours. She has to work nights, weekends, anytime it is surging and even get rides when it isn't, because every little bit helps.
> 
> On Select I am able to do those numbers, but even there I need to put in the hours because certain times of day get over saturated with drivers. I need to split shifts between early mornings, then nights. Also weekends. Driving for Uber has tons of potential, but your business will be going up and down all the time due to all kinds of things, like active drivers that week, how man pax are using the app that week, etc.


thanks, Ubernic. Your post is encouraging, if not not a little daunting. I'll probably follow your friends method to start and see how that goes.


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

Re the BAMA financing for the RAV4, it would be 156 weeks @ $187 per week plus $122 per month for insurance. So at a minimum I'll need to earn $217.50 per week just to cover car. I can also deliver pizza and/or Chinese food one or two nights a week as well. I'm thinking it's doable, a good (enough) way to get into a new car and improve my credit rating, which is currently an abysmal 550 as BAMA does report to all 3 credit agencies. I'm just coming off of 2 years of disability and don't really see any other attractive options. Thoughts?


----------



## zumogo (Aug 7, 2015)

UberNoobie58 said:


> Greetings All...I'm giving serious thought to financing a Rav4 through Uber/BAMA financing. I've poured through the threads here and I guess at this point I really just have a question or two. One being -- is it possible to clear, after taxes and expenses (BAMA covers, *supposedly*, ALL maintenance short of a cracked windshield) $650.00 per week on average? If yes, then any suggestions on how to accomplish this? (i.e. Surge only, no pools, drive for Lyft as well, etc).
> 
> Many thanks in advance.





UberNoobie58 said:


> Re the BAMA financing for the RAV4, it would be 156 weeks @ $187 per week plus $122 per month for insurance. So at a minimum I'll need to earn $217.50 per week just to cover car. I can also deliver pizza and/or Chinese food one or two nights a week as well. I'm thinking it's doable, a good (enough) way to get into a new car and improve my credit rating, which is currently an abysmal 550 as BAMA does report to all 3 credit agencies. I'm just coming off of 2 years of disability and don't really see any other attractive options. Thoughts?


I don't know your financial situation. 
My credit is bad.
I pay 75/month insurance 
No car payments (paid cash $8000)
Make about 90~ a day as a part-time m-f 6 hours a day (tolls deducted).
90-15~gas = 75 set aside 20 for the car (should be 30%) = 55*5=275 a week 275/30hrs=9.5/hr..NOT INCLUDING TAXES. I also add 150~miles to the car everyday doing Uber/Lyft.
You decide


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

zumogo said:


> I don't know your financial situation.
> My credit is bad.
> I pay 75/month insurance
> No car payments (paid cash $8000)
> ...


Thanks for the thoughtful, detailed response. Very helpful!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I work in Sacramento. Uber is relatively regular, and Lyft is a bit slow. I generally average about $200 per weekend working from 9p-3a on Fri and Sat nights only. So can you make your minimum amount to pay insurance and the lease? Yes. That $200 is before expenses, though. I generally average about $500-$600 per month after gas costs, but then again, I only work part time.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## LuLubella (Jan 20, 2016)

$500-$750/week is doable in Chicago IF you drive strategically, take advantage of incentives, get the best prices on gas (use reward cards) AND run an app like STRIVE in the background to track tax deduction mileage and other expenses. 

If you just get in your car, turn on the app and drive, then no, you will not earn consistently.


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

toi said:


>


Lmao!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

LuLubella said:


> $500-$750/week is doable in Chicago IF you drive strategically, take advantage of incentives, get the best prices on gas (use reward cards) AND run an app like STRIVE in the background to track tax deduction mileage and other expenses.
> 
> If you just get in your car, turn on the app and drive, then no, you will not earn consistently.


Interesting. I am looking into STRIVE now. Also, do you stay within the city only? What percentage would you of your rides are surge? Do you take pool rides also? Any other details you'd care to share would be appreciated. And thanks for your reply.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Don't but a new car whether lease or finance to do ridesharing. Also you don't want to be doing FOOD delivery in the car in which you'd be carrying passengers. The food small will linger, the customers won't like that and you won't be able to get rid of the smell.

Problems with leasibg or financing for Uber...

1. You don't know if you can make the payment.

2. Uber can deactivate you at anytime, NO questions asked, putting you in a tough spot with your Credit score.

3. You've to work extra hours taking you away from your family and it'll put a strain on your relationships.

4. Spending more than your means WILL screw you up.

Be honest with yourself. You want to get that car because you want to drive a NEW car. It that from your comments. Trust me when i tell you from experience that, You don't want to put yourself in a difficult situation just because you want to drive a New car.

For now buy a used car and do Uber and see how do you like it. Get your 500 rides and try to have your rating system in the high 4.80s* at least. That way you'd lessen your chance of getting deactivated for lower rating. Do this with a used car.

Best of luck.

Cheers


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberNoobie58 said:


> ...through Uber/BAMA financing....
> 
> -- is it possible to clear, after taxes and expenses (BAMA covers, *supposedly*, ALL maintenance short of a cracked windshield) $650.00 per week on average?


I'm going to say no here, at least under most reasonable circumstances. It's certainly possible to clear $650 gross per week, but to make that number net and after taxes to boot is simply not happening.

Taxes are probably going to be your smallest hit, so your mostly going to be looking at making that much money net. Your largest bonus is that Jersey Shore has pretty high rates, but a vehicle financed through Uber likely isn't cheap, what kind of terms are you looking at?


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> I'm going to say no here, at least under most reasonable circumstances. It's certainly possible to clear $650 gross per week, but to make that number net and after taxes to boot is simply not happening.
> 
> Taxes are probably going to be your smallest hit, so your mostly going to be looking at making that much money net. Your largest bonus is that Jersey Shore has pretty high rates, but a vehicle financed through Uber likely isn't cheap, what kind of terms are you looking at?


Thanks for your reply. Terms would be:

2016 Toyota Camry SE - 156 weeks (39) months @ $172 per week
2016 Toyota Camry LE - 156 weeks @ $170 per week
2016 Toyota Camry LE Hybrid - 156 weeks @ $196 per week
2016 Toyota Corolla LE @ $145 per week
2016 Toyota Rav4 LE (w/privacy glass partition) @ $187 per week
{EDIT} I forgot to add, the lease comes with 30,000 miles per year, $.15 cents per mile over that.

I got a insurance quote for the Rav4 from Prudential Plymouth Rock:
$210 to start policy, then $122 per month for next 5 months.

{EDIT} Just got a quote from Progressive for the RAV4:
$53.61 today, then $104.09 per month.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Are those ridesharing policies?


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Are those ridesharing policies?


Yes...Once I completed the financing application, Uber then threw up a couple of insurance companies for me to seek ridesharing policies from. Prudential Plymouth Rock (here in NJ) knew full well I would be using the leased Rav4 for Uber.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's good.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Depends on the area. In Chicago by doing about 35-38 hours you should reach that. That can be done without bonuses and chasing any surge. My advice would be to avoid pool, unless you're in a guarantee period. 

Most I've made in a day was $250, then deduct $50 in gas with a half tank going home. 12 hour day. With 14 hours I could have reached nearly $300 in earnings.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Santa said:


> Don't but a new car whether lease or finance to do ridesharing. Also you don't want to be doing FOOD delivery in the car in which you'd be carrying passengers. The food small will linger, the customers won't like that and you won't be able to get rid of the smell.
> 
> Problems with leasibg or financing for Uber...
> 
> ...


Great response Santa. All your points are spot on and if this fella chooses to listen, will save him a lot of grief. I can't believe people still consider buying/leasing vehicles to do this gig at these rates, but some have to learn the hard way.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Buying or leasing a car just for Uber is the worst thing you can do financially. You will be upside down right away. It is hard enough to make a profit driving, but when you add a lease or loan payment (especially Uber's inflated leases) you are sure to get into trouble.

Do a test for month or so in another car THEN DO THE MATH. You will thank me for this advice later.


----------



## stemor (May 15, 2016)

UberNoobie58 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Terms would be:
> 
> 2016 Toyota Camry SE - 156 weeks (39) months @ $172 per week
> 2016 Toyota Camry LE - 156 weeks @ $170 per week
> ...


Hey UberNoob, take this for what it's worth. I drive a 2012 Camry XLE Hybrid -- it's too nice for a UberX car, really, but it's what I've got and that's all it qualifies for here in the Memphis market.

The 40+ MPG that the hybrid gets around town pays for itself in gas savings many times over, even at <$2.00/gallon.

I've kept a spreadsheet for my daily activities, miles, number of rides, in-app payments (and tips from the Lyft platform), and cash tips/power driver bonuses (again, PDB is only a Lyft thing but I've gotten them each week that I've been driving).

Counting all sources of "revenue", I'm averaging just a bit over $15/hour gross. At about 60 hours/week, I'm grossing about $900/week ... but note that I've also averaged about 1,750 miles/week to accomplish this, in a low-population, high-area market like Memphis, TN. At this rate, my gross take is actually less than the IRS standard mileage deduction, so I'm making $0 taxable income. I'm not sure h0w many miles my Camry will last me, but I don't want to find out by killing it for Uber/Lyft ... I'm slowing/stopping my driving, as the economics of this "ride share" platform simply aren't working for me and I'd rather give my car to my teens than to kill it with Uber miles.

Still, you should consider the math here. Each week, I save about 15 gallons of gas at my 40 MPG over somebody else driving a vehicle that gets 30 MPG around town. So, even at $2.00/gal, I was saving $30/week in fuel. I imagine that I was saving more than that, as most vehicles don't even get 30 MPG around town, and gas certainly isn't going to stay at $2.00/gal (as it still sells for here in Memphis) for long.

Oh, and one other thing ... my main point being that I've put over 14,000 miles on my Camry in just the past TWO MONTHS. Not only is buying/leasing a new car (only so you can abuse it for Uber (and/or Lyft), for whatever rates they arbitrarily decide to set now and in the future) a BAD idea, consider that 15kmile/year cap on your lease! With my economics, you could only drive about 40 hours/week (about 1,250 miles/week) to stay within that annual cap (assuming that you drove the car 0 miles for any other purpose), and you'd gross about $600/week in the process. If you did ANY more driving than this, you'd have exceeded your lease maximum, and you'd then start pretty much paying Uber for the joy of driving for them.


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

stemor said:


> Hey UberNoob, take this for what it's worth. I drive a 2012 Camry XLE Hybrid -- it's too nice for a UberX car, really, but it's what I've got and that's all it qualifies for here in the Memphis market.
> 
> The 40+ MPG that the hybrid gets around town pays for itself in gas savings many times over, even at <$2.00/gallon.
> 
> ...


Thanks stemor, your post struck a chord as I've decided to not go with the Rav4, but instead a 2016 Camry LE Hybrid. It's $40 per week than the Rav4 lease and gets 41 mpg as opposed to 25 mpg for the Rav4.

I'm trying to work myself out of SSDI, don't have a lot of startup cash, and my daily ride is a 1999 beater that, thank God, has gotten me around town for two years now. Social Security has their "Ticket to Work" program which will allow me to collect full benefits ($ plus Medicare) while at the same time no job earnings ceiling for first 9 months - minimum, maybe more after review. The lease allows 30,000 miles per year, at $.15 cents per mile thereafter

The $650 per week thread title would be what I would need to earn, after all expenses, to replace the loss of SSDI $ benefits-- Medicare I can keep for life- and also pay the weekly cost of the lease and insurance. I'm leaning heavily on giving it a go, griding as many hours as I can. Worse comes to worse, I can return the car after the first month with no penalty.


----------



## stemor (May 15, 2016)

Hey UberNoob, I certainly applaud your desire to get out and do something. I can tell you that this old guy developed back pain and sore legs from driving so much ... problems that I had before, but not to this extent. I've found that riding my bike or taking the dogs for a walk pays about the same (net) as driving for U/L, and is a lot less taxing on my body. I wish you the best in your endeavors, and wish you good health in the process!


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

When I first started considering driving for Uber, my son-in-law recommended uberpeople.net so I could get a good understanding of what was really going on in the Ride Share world. So I set about reading all threads with the belief that, like any other community, I'd find a wide range of personalities and opinions here. And of course, I found just that, for the most part.

By and large, I have been heartened to discover that the vast majority of those posting here are genuinely decent, honest, hard-working people who are either seeking the counsel of other drivers, or, even more so encouraging -- those who post their own experiences (and sometimes personal data) in the spirit of helping other fellow drivers. I can't put a price on this experience because, frankly, it's priceless.

stemor -- thank you from the bottom of my 57- year old heart for your kind words of encouragement. It was your post last night that helped me make my decision to go ahead and give Uber a try.

And to all who were kind enough to take the time to post replies to this thread -- Thank You!

I'm a firm believer in "paying it forward", so I will be sharing the details of my experiences going forward. I'll be doing this in the hopes I might, if even just in a small way, help others like me.

Have a great day all!


----------



## stemor (May 15, 2016)

[QUOTE

stemor -- thank you from the bottom of my 57- year old heart for your kind words of encouragement. It was your post last night that helped me make my decision to go ahead and give Uber a try.
[/QUOTE]

Congrats on making the same decision that all of us made at one time, to jump into the Uber Pool. Well, let's call it the Rideshare Pool, to keep it from getting confused for something that nobody actually chose to do. 

I hope you'll consider this as an adventure more than an earning opportunity. That's how I kept it enjoyable ... you get to see parts of your city you probably have never before seen, get to meet interesting people that you never would have otherwise met, and you are able to help humanity by getting folks who need rides (for whatever reason) from point A to point B. Bonus point for keeping drunks off the road! Then, if you can have fun while you're doing it, so much the better.

Along the way with all of that, you'll get paid some money ... more on some rides than others. Enjoy the extra pocket money at the end of the week, and here's hoping that your Camry takes as good care of you as mine has for me. And, as so many of my riders say when they're getting out of the car ... "be safe out there!".


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Depends on the area. In Chicago by doing about 35-38 hours you should reach that. That can be done without bonuses and chasing any surge. My advice would be to avoid pool, unless you're in a guarantee period.
> 
> Most I've made in a day was $250, then deduct $50 in gas with a half tank going home. 12 hour day. With 14 hours I could have reached nearly $300 in earnings.


You spent $50 in one day in gas and only used half a tank??


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Santa said:


> 4. Spending more than your means WILL screw you up.


it jumped out at me that you are considering the leasing program&#8230; I have worked in finance a very long time, and can tell you for a fact that a car dealer, a real live honest to goodness car dealer, can sell you a certified pre-owned anything under better terms than the Uber lease. If you want to drive under the Social Security program you described,go for it, but don't put an albatross of a car lease around your neck.

Due to a divorce and a severe medical situation, my personal credit is absolutely destroyed, and I still was able to drive a certified preowned Prius off the lot from a Toyota dealer.


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

stemor said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> stemor -- thank you from the bottom of my 57- year old heart for your kind words of encouragement. It was your post last night that helped me make my decision to go ahead and give Uber a try.


Congrats on making the same decision that all of us made at one time, to jump into the Uber Pool. Well, let's call it the Rideshare Pool, to keep it from getting confused for something that nobody actually chose to do. 

I hope you'll consider this as an adventure more than an earning opportunity. That's how I kept it enjoyable ... you get to see parts of your city you probably have never before seen, get to meet interesting people that you never would have otherwise met, and you are able to help humanity by getting folks who need rides (for whatever reason) from point A to point B. Bonus point for keeping drunks off the road! Then, if you can have fun while you're doing it, so much the better.

Along the way with all of that, you'll get paid some money ... more on some rides than others. Enjoy the extra pocket money at the end of the week, and here's hoping that your Camry takes as good care of you as mine has for me. And, as so many of my riders say when they're getting out of the car ... "be safe out there!".[/QUOTE]

Thanks again, stemor -- I'm still plugging away on the research and now I'm working on Insurance, which is ALWAYS a laugh a minute here in NJ - RideShare or not. Found this EXTREMELY informative insurance post here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-and-lyft-car-insurance.60340/

Then, after finding that NJ insurance law does in fact have a gap in "Period 1" (described in above post, which covers RideShare Insurance status in all 50 states), I became very disappointed and began to consider just renting a car from Enterprise as fully detailed by Ubermensch in his awsesome post here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/54-cents-mile-usa-driver-truthers-listen-up.78860/

However, I was able to find this encouraging post which highlights the news that on April 16, 2016, Farmers began issuing RiderShare endorsements for their NJ policies, so perhaps there's still hope that I'll go ahead and lease that 2016 Camry LE Hybrid via Uber/BAMA financing:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/nj-d...ce-policy-have-a-rideshare-endorsement.69459/

If, as I stated in my post in the above thread, the Farmers NJ RideShare endorsement is too pricey for a new, leased vehicle with collision and theft, then I'll have no choice but to go the Enterprise "RideShare rental" route. Either way, I'll post results of my discussions with Central NJ Farmers detail both here and in post 69450


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

God help you.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> You spent $50 in one day in gas and only used half a tank??


No. That is what it takes to fill it. I fill between my downtime. Usually have a half tank left on most days.


----------



## socal_uberx (Nov 2, 2015)

UberNoobie58 said:


> Living in the Jersey Shore area (central NJ) puts me about an hour outside of Newark Airport, an hour and a half outside of Laguardia Airport in NYC, and about an hour outside of Philadelphia. There's also the Jersey Shore bars on weekends, though I don't know how crazy I am about "drunk runs". (Thanks for your reply, btw).


just so you're aware, you CANNOT perform pickups @ EWR or risk being cited/towed on the spot. stay out of NYC unless absolutely necessary as UBER'll only reimburse bridge tolls w/ a pax inside your car! eff that noise...

jersey shore would be your best bet (I should know, I grew up near Point Pleasant & Seaside Heights) b/c it's bar after bar, a straight line up/down the coast (route 35) connecting all the beaches! plus NJ shore has the 2nd highest minimum fare (on UberX) @ $8.60 (as compared to average $4 for the rest of the US).

check out what your potential gross earning could look like over about a month... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...d0vbE5Z-e7X_hVRKodq5f8FVM/edit#gid=1403362828


----------



## Dayz (Apr 15, 2016)

You will not be making $650 net income. $300 for car/insurance is not your only expense.Don't forget gas and oil changes. You cant do jobs in NYC you can forget about that since you would need a TLC license.

Lets say you want $650 net income and you only have $300 expenses for a car. You would need to make $950 from uber. To get $950 from uber you need to make $1260 in fares. 1260 minus 25% uber cut is $950. Minimum fare in jersey shore according to your location is $6 which you only get $4.5. If you only work 40 hours a week you need to do 140 rides that week. Thats about 3.5 rides and hour. You will not be doing 3 rides and hour which means everything i just told you is bullshit and you wont ever make $650 net.

Now if you want $650 gross thats different story. $650 minus ubers cut is $487. $487 minus 300 for your car is $187. This is not including your gas. $187/40 is $4.67 an hour. You are better off just staying home buddy.

Please let me know if you deciede to do this and lease a car.


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

Idk man that sounds a bit hard to do. $145 a week +20 for insurance +100 for uber cuts +60 for gas that's already $320 a week or $1300 a month on expenses.. Lets say you make $3,500 sales a month so you earn $2,200 which is under $600 a week. Also whenever I open my app I never see a surge down the shore (I look into it because I'm moving to wildwood for a month or so just to make some money living with a friend for near free) Now you have to work 60 hours a week as well so all this has to be considered


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Price. Cuts. Are. Not. An. Expense. 

You aren't paying for promotion. 

It's just lowered revenue. 

Y'all really will make up expenses that don't exist.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

My expense math isn't adding up, let me creat an expense and say "the money I'm not making is an expense"


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

GlenGreezy said:


> My expense math isn't adding up, let me creat an expense and say "the money I'm not making is an expense"


That would be an opportunity cost then.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> That would be an opportunity cost then.


Why not count money you could be making instead of ubering as a cost then??


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> Price. Cuts. Are. Not. An. Expense.
> 
> You aren't paying for promotion.
> 
> ...


I don't count it as an expense.. I just count it as someone who's taking my money away. Cuz that 25% they take is a fixed cost of operating your vehicle. If you make $1,000 sales in a week your cut is $750.. someone took $250. It's not like you are making 0.90/mile and you keep 100% of it.. Nope they take 25%


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Michael Sotomayor said:


> I don't count it as an expense.. I just count it as someone who's taking my money away. Cuz that 25% they take is a fixed cost of operating your vehicle. If you make $1,000 sales in a week your cut is $750.. someone took $250. It's not like you are making 0.90/mile and you keep 100% of it.. Nope they take 25%


That's not a price cut tho


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

UberNoobie58 said:


> Greetings All...I'm giving serious thought to financing a Rav4 through Uber/BAMA financing. I've poured through the threads here and I guess at this point I really just have a question or two. One being -- is it possible to clear, after taxes and expenses (BAMA covers, *supposedly*, ALL maintenance short of a cracked windshield) $650.00 per week on average? If yes, then any suggestions on how to accomplish this? (i.e. Surge only, no pools, drive for Lyft as well, etc).
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Depends on where you are driving. 45 hours per week, if you are where the rides are, possible. Get a good three year old car and not a new one. Cars take a beating; most everyone agrees. Good Luck.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

I can make that in 2 1/2 days in Los Angeles. 

I wish you the best my fellow driver.


----------



## Uber2.0 (Jun 7, 2016)

$650/wk would require you to drive at least 50 hours including every Friday/Saturday from 7-3 AM

Also after the summer, Jersey Shore market will vanish

You may think you can do 50 hours/wk, but you'll burn out in 3 months. 

Also if a passenger damages your vehicle from negligence, you have to cover the $1000 deductible. Uber does not hold riders accountable


----------



## Uber2.0 (Jun 7, 2016)

UberNoobie58 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Terms would be:
> 
> 2016 Toyota Camry SE - 156 weeks (39) months @ $172 per week
> 2016 Toyota Camry LE - 156 weeks @ $170 per week
> ...


To make $650/wk you'll put 50K miles on your car in a year. I've put 20K on my car since Dec and only average $350/wk part time (25-30 hrs wk). Now granted I use my car for personal use as well, but I'll put 40K on it this year


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber2.0 said:


> To make $650/wk you'll put 50K miles on your car in a year. I've put 20K on my car since Dec and only average $350/wk part time (25-30 hrs wk). Now granted I use my car for personal use as well, but I'll put 40K on it this year


The lease at 30k miles year and $187/week payment is costing $.324/mile. That means his overage at $.15/mile is actually a good deal, the more he goes over the lower his average cost per mile is. So more miles is good because $.324/mile before gas (and anything else he has to cover like tires and other maintenance) is on the high end for this job, I think my C comes out to around $.17/mile with gas and everything else, even insurance, already included.

I didn't see the full terms of the lease though. How long is the lease, is there a buy out, is mileage overage ignored for a buy out, and so on? I think some of the leases Santandar was doing were lease to own, as long as you could make payments all the way through it was more like a short term high interest car loan than a lease.


----------

